# God Fursona??



## leblanc2587 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just thought it be fun to make one but i cant figure out what animal to make it. 
So i thought maybe the forum could help. 
As for a type of god? Well its more of a Roman/Greek god type of thing.  
A little bit of a party god, delights in having fun of all sorts. 
A creator god, delights in messing with mortals. That sort of thing.

So id really like to hear some ideas.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 9, 2014)

Jackal maybe.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jul 9, 2014)

A bull party god would be cool. You could make him the ultimate bro. If you want to go the trickster route, foxes are pretty traditional. Or maybe a stag, they seem pretty ethereal.


----------



## Remorazz (Jul 9, 2014)

You mean like Dionysus?


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 9, 2014)

Why not a god of chaos?
Maybe a lion creator god and a cheetah trickster god?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

Go the southpark route. Make it a hippo V: Party Gods should be fat. Big fat party animals.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 9, 2014)

South Park god is a gator monkey thing.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> South Park god is a gator monkey thing.



He has cat ears/paws, monkey body/tail, and hippo feet/head.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 9, 2014)

The only option for a god is an otter.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 9, 2014)

Otters suck, they move to Canada and leave you with their lion friends.
Fucking otters, so predictable!


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 9, 2014)

XCountryBoyX68w said:


> Why not a god of chaos?
> Maybe a lion creator god and a cheetah trickster god?


Excuse me?!?! cheetahs are like the nicest and fairest big cats in the animal kingdom mind you >:C


----------



## Hewge (Jul 9, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Otters suck, they move to Canada and leave you with their lion friends.
> Fucking otters, so predictable!



Otters have no time for inferiors, being gods and all.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I have a ferret god that is kinda chillin'. Also, an ocelot that is a murderous psychopathic god and a silly, yet classy cat god. As for a partying god, I'd suggest a llama. They like hangin' out with drunken youngsters in my town's trams.


----------



## Inpw (Jul 9, 2014)

Don't go the jackal route. That's so unoriginal.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jul 9, 2014)

You could be a floating wolf head that vomits beams of light :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 9, 2014)

Your search for a god fursona ends, like all things, with The Fluffy:


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2014)

Not your personal think tank. Always be Arceus whenever possible.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 10, 2014)

Why don't you make it a chicken?


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 11, 2014)

it should be a whale

and it's slogen will be

"we are going to have a WHALE of a time!"


----------

